# Permanent or Temporary?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I’ve been thinking of getting a slot track this fall to pass the time during the winter. What I was wondering is if you prefer making a permanent track or set one up temporarily and change it once in awhile?

I can see the advantages in one of the other and am undecided. Just looking for reasons why you prefer one over the other for your personal track. Thanks!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been temp. for many years, in the long run wish i'd been perm.

Put it on a door & swing it up when not in use. Ah, the ease of it all.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like the temporary setup. If I get bored or figure out a different or better layout, I can just pull it apart and re arrange the pieces. When the aftermarket radius turns bacame available for my track, I was able to pull it apart & integrate them into my existing layout. I've also recently decided to re do my tables, so I'm kinda glad I didn't have a permanent setup. I also like to make occasional changes to accomodate different types of cars. For example, banked turns don't work so great for TJets, but they're great for the magnet cars. 

I also like to use my fold down tables for other things, like kid's parties, putting gutters together or having a garage sale. I can just break my track down and store it away whenever I need to.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been temp since I was 7. Finally now going to make a perma table, but will be routing a 1/32 3 laner. 

I think those door HO tracks are simply awesome.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd go for temporary too, with one caveat: It's a big bonus to have turn borders if you run older cars, so the outside lane can slide out a little. It's tough to make turn borders for a temporary layout, unless you use some like the old Aurora "speed corners" which came in 6 inch or 9 inch, or Tycos that only came in 9-inch. Anyone have other ideas for this?

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hankster, I had a permanent track set up, 6' x 12' layout, but lost it in the divorce... Now I am only doing temporary setups. That way all the track and stuff will be with me forever... :thumbsup:


And no she didn't race, she just wouldn't let me get it back. Oh well, just another reason for staying single...

Jeff


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Hankster-
We run a club type format so the 5 tracks we run on are all permanent layouts, longest being 55' length. 3 fold up against walls to save shop space, mine and one other are tables on wheels.(mine rolls over the top of my wifes 4x8 pool table and is 5.5' x 10', 40' running length). We look at it as more time for rippin off laps and less time preparin' for rippin off laps! They never get easier in a competitive atmosphere as the competition is always "raisin' the bar". Never gets boring here!
Which ever way you go, it sure makes winter seem to sail by!

Later Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Yea, it's tough decision. I like the idea of being able to change the track but also think doing the scenery could be half the fun too. I'm leaning towards a 1/32 scale track rather then HO but I do have an old Lifelike kit sitting around I picked up for a song a few years back.

Heck, maybe do both scales then I could switch back and forth. Don't know... oh the decisions, the decisions 

Thanks for the feedback and ideas, guess I'll just wing it when the time comes. I'm sure I'll have more questions when I get into it more.


----------

